
Show HN: Open with Overleaf – A chrome extension to open/edit latex files online - ishu3101
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/open-with-overleaf/ogkcgcbjhhpamnmaaplbafkmedigofaa
======
ishu3101
Open with Overleaf is a chrome extension that I created which allows you to
open/edit latex files online using www.overleaf.com without the need of any
software to be installed on your computer.

Source code is available on github: [https://github.com/ishu3101/open-with-
overleaf](https://github.com/ishu3101/open-with-overleaf)

